# Frugal/Cheap Wedding  Newlyweds Have Lower Divorce Rates.



## WhatInThe (Jan 14, 2015)

Frugal or cheap wedding newlyweds have lower divorce rates.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/13/living/wedding-expenses-study/

Want a big fat pricey wedding get ready for a nice big fat check to a divorce lawyer and spouse.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 14, 2015)

Actually, I think it can depend on who the person marries. There are girls out there that would have absolutely nothing to do with a cheap marriage and some wouldn't touch a beer can/bottle! They can come from Upper-Class families that have enough money for any kind of extravagant wedding. And, then there are the young men who will only buy big caret diamond wedding sets, because they can! 

Don't know about any of you (forum members) weddings, but ours wasn't expensive, but wasn't cheap either...........and this year will be 14 years of wonderful marriage! But, we did have Coors Light and Tequila at our wedding. The Tequila was the cheaper "bar" type. Definitely not the 1800! No "open bar" either. All that attended got 3 tickets for to get either Coors Light or a shot of "rot-gut" Tequila. 

Wonder, today, with the high salaries people make and parents contributing to weddings......who has a cheap wedding????


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm not surprised. It has become normalised to turn a wedding into a mega production starring the bride who invests all her time and energy into creating the setting of her dreams for her "special day". Narcissism is not a good characteristic to take with you into a marriage. Real life is bound to be a disappointment after that.


----------



## Kitties (Jan 14, 2015)

I also heard or read someplace recently that Reno/Vegas marriages have a somewhat higher success rate. I've never been married so can't comment on too much.

I do watch those "Say Yes to the Dress" shows and think there should be a "who's divorced and spent 5 grand on a wedding dress" update.

I think some of these wedding expenses may be over the top.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 14, 2015)

I can't relate to spending the kind of money some people spend just to have others tell them how fabulous they are.  A young couple starting out, I would rather put those funds aside to invest in the future of the marriage building a sound platform.  Just seems wasteful to me, but then, I'm quite frugal to begin with and just enjoy seeing how far I can stretch my dollars.  I feel the same way about engagement rings and the whole lot.  I would be lying if I say, I always felt that way, but, I have most of my life though about the wedding and jewelry excesses.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 14, 2015)

We didn`t have a big,flashy wedding because neither of us wanted one. We really wanted to just elope,just the two of us,but our parents wouldn`t hear of it. Said if we insisted on getting married,they were at least going to be there for it. So we ended up having a small church wedding with immediate family only in the morning and went to "The Pancake House" (which had a banquet room  for a brunch afterwards. The total bill for brunch for 25 people was $30.00. Those were the days lol. I think my dress was $30.00 as well-a white lace minidress. Hubby wore the suit he wore to a school formal. So far,it`s 47 years,so I guess it`s true in our case! I have to say though,that my sister got married the same year,8 months before me,and they are still happily married as well. And they had a pretty big,expensive wedding.


----------



## jujube (Jan 14, 2015)

Have you seen "Platinum Weddings"?  Wow!  There was a groom who paid $3,000 for a "wardrobe consultant" to help him pick his tux out.  That didn't include the tux, of course, just the "consultation".  

The big problem, I think, is after you have your $100,000 wedding, how do you settle for less?  Instead of a starter home, you have to have the McMansion.  You have to have the "toys".  You have to have the expensive vacations.  Your kids have to go to private schools.  You have to have a live-in nanny.  Where does it stop?


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 14, 2015)

Our wedding was small also. Immediate family only plus two school friends.
No engagement ring (we were as poor as church mice) and no bridal dress.
Afterwards, a dinner for the guests at a nearby restaurant then off for a weekend together in the Blue Mountains west of Sydney.
I worked on my wedding day, a Friday, and was back at work on Monday.

We both took our vows seriously and this March will be our 52nd anniversary.


----------



## jujube (Jan 14, 2015)

My daughter and her second husband went down to the courthouse on their lunch hour and got married.  I had barely paid off her first wedding when she got divorced.  I liked it better this way.


----------



## 123Testing (Jan 14, 2015)

Divorced twice..... and poor! Both marriages at the local Court House. No reception or honeymoon. Clearly both marriages failed.

My oldest son, got married. OH BOY!!!! She was from a filthy rich family. They paid the $18,000 wedding (small town, just so you know), and that did NOT include the honeymoon, that my son paid for. 

They never made it to the 1st Anniversary. She blew his money, faster than he could make it!


----------



## Josiah (Jan 14, 2015)

For my second go around it was a justice of the peace with his wife serving as witness. Of course we'd been living together for nearly two years which may have taken away some of the magic. It's been a very successful marriage.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 14, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> We both took our vows seriously and this March will be our 52nd anniversary.



I`ve always wondered about that,DW. Do people just not take those vows seriously? We were only 17 & 19 but we took them very seriously. It just seems like many people don`t.

Congrats on 52 years. Plan on being there too


----------



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2015)

We were also 17 and 19, Mrs. Robinson. Married while home on Christmas leave from the Army. No honeymoon, no money, and a small get together at a local grange hall. Must have taken our vows seriously as it will be 59years this December.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Got to have a good DJ or I ain't goin'...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 15, 2015)

I  felt like a gatecrasher at someone else's party.  It was nothing too elaborate, but I still didn't know some of the guests who 'had to be asked'.  Still I survived and it's been 41 years now.
None of my children seem inclined towards marriage at present,  but I tell them that it would be THEIR day.  They can do what they want, but I would recommend that they have a quiet 'do' and put their money towards setting up home together.  I'll help financially, but I'm  damned if I'm going to pay for a drinks party for a bunch of freeloaders.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 15, 2015)

It *NEVER* stops! People who have that kind of money just like to spend it......can't say I'd really blame them. Most, if not all, of us here wouldn't know what it would be like to have that kind of money. But, I wouldn't mind knowing! 

I mean, people have that kind of money and want extravagant things, that's up to them. I think it would be better than being on a budget all the time! Want to have this, buy it. Want to talk a nice vacation, take it. 



jujube said:


> Have you seen "Platinum Weddings"?  Wow!  There was a groom who paid $3,000 for a "wardrobe consultant" to help him pick his tux out.  That didn't include the tux, of course, just the "consultation".
> 
> The big problem, I think, is after you have your $100,000 wedding, how do you settle for less?  Instead of a starter home, you have to have the McMansion.  You have to have the "toys".  You have to have the expensive vacations.  Your kids have to go to private schools.  You have to have a live-in nanny.  Where does it stop?


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 15, 2015)

What gets me are these gift registries/lists-this is what "I" want-how selfish is that. Yeah I sort of see the point-avoid getting three toasters but it wouldn't even be necessary if a wedding was just a ceremony followed by food and drink and maybe some sober or non sober dancing...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, my wife borrowed her niece's Western wedding dress/hat. We bought me a new Western suit coat. I already had a nice black felt cowboy hat, boots, white shirt and Wrangler jeans. BTW, it was a Western Wedding. Wedding was held at Reflections Church at Knott's Berry Farm in Buena Park, CA. I worked there for a short while. Reception was held at a local Country-Western nightclub. The one side of the upstairs part of the club was made for events like Wedding Receptions. Had a live band.........the one that was playing that night. That was cool. 

Our Honeymoon was spent in Vegas, three months later, during a rodeo that was there.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, I would have wanted a BRAND NEW Dully truck........but, didn't get one. Darn it! LOL



WhatInThe said:


> What gets me are these gift registries/lists-this is what "I" want-how selfish is that. Yeah I sort of see the point-avoid getting three toasters but it wouldn't even be necessary if a wedding was just a ceremony followed by food and drink and maybe some sober or non sober dancing...


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2015)

Our wedding was in a church with immediate families and a few close friends. 
Small reception at my parents home.
I was working at the time and spent $50 on my wedding dress and I loved it. 
 We had a two day honeymoon and then back to work.
We were both 20 years old and have been married for 50 years and we sure took
those vows seriously.
We have had good times and bad times but we promised 'for better and for worse' so we 
made it through the hard times.

I do not like to see young couples go in debt for a large wedding.  The money can be put to
better uses and a nice wedding can still be arranged without spending wildly.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2015)

I hired my first wedding dress..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2015)

We both lived together before we married, and wanted a very simple ceremony.  We went to a justice of the peace, and afterwards had a get-together party with a few friends.  Married 38 years, and hope we get to see many more.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 15, 2015)

Frugality seems to rule the roost here on SF. I take that as a good sign.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2015)

It is true that happiness can't be bought.


----------

